

Why not - tyn
http://www.whynot.net/

======
iamwil
Odd. The Half Bakery was doing this for years.

<http://www.halfbakery.com/>

One of their best ideas was the Creme Cheese Ring.

[http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Cream_20Cheese_20Rings#122848...](http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Cream_20Cheese_20Rings#1228480906)

------
fallentimes
One of the founders, Barry Nalebuff, put his money where his mouth is: he
cofounded Honest Tea.

------
sokoloff
Oh man, this is going to kill a good bit of my Sunday morning... (Thanks!)

------
nostrademons
Site is hanging for me...

~~~
fallentimes
Same. I wonder if it got HN'd.

